# Paint & strip about Elgin.



## copiecat (Nov 3, 2010)

Hello there,


I' just start restore a Elgin "Twin-bar",
because it's too difficult to complete all parts, i chose the 20 model's

So, for the paint i'm searching some pictures with details on fenders and
head and sprocket shroud...

Just before sand blasting.












Thank all.

david.


----------



## fat tire trader (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi David,
Are you looking for paint details? I have an original paint bike, that I could take pictures of if you want.
chris ioakimedes
www.fattiretrading.com


----------



## copiecat (Nov 4, 2010)

fat tire trader said:


> Are you looking for paint details?




Hello,
Yes that right,
I need to know size and where the strips was placed...

I saw on fenders, fork, head and sprocket shroud... But never cleaner.
Thanks for your help.

David


----------



## copiecat (Nov 18, 2010)

What's up my friends ?


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 18, 2010)

daves vintage bikes web site might have what you need for info.   mark


----------



## copiecat (Dec 3, 2010)

Just come back from chrome shop...

Before,





After,





All the rest is in progress.


----------



## copiecat (Jun 18, 2011)

Came back from paintwork...














Waiting for screws to build of,
That's great stuff to work on.





to follow.


----------



## then8j (Jun 18, 2011)

Beautiful job so far can't wait to see more pictures, you are taking some very nice pictures too. Are you planing to paint the logo on the head shroud? 
Where in France are you?


----------



## copiecat (Jun 30, 2011)

then8j said:


> Are you planing to paint the logo on the head shroud?
> Where in France are you?




no way, it's too hard to protec of V...
So i live near to Paris, just neighbor of ORLY airport.













It' will rideable for next hollidays.
I follow your post too, you make great job on it.
Thx


----------



## Talewinds (Jun 30, 2011)

Beautiful work!!!!

 Vous avez fait un tres beau travail de restoration!


----------



## slick (Jun 30, 2011)

WOW!!!!!! Beautiful job! The chrome guy did awesome work!!


----------



## HARPO (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you for taking the time to photograph your progress and share it with all of us. It's gorgeous!!


----------



## copiecat (Jul 26, 2011)

* This is it,*

Just finish in time for the holiday,
I 'll ride it, on FBI (Amsterdam) part X...

Place to sharing pictures



















Best to you.


----------



## then8j (Jul 26, 2011)

It looks so classy! All your hard work has paid off well. Enjoy it.....  Are there many American bikes in France? 
I believe this bike will get you a lot of attention


----------



## copiecat (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank,

In fact not really, i know Five or six guys with the same hobbies.
My great friend "Z" ride some differents models like Elgin, Schwinn or Hiawatha.
Another friend who live in Bordeau, ride on Krate with him familly.

Schwinn (Ray series) stay the most popular to this side.
Can find some Colombia repro too...

It's so expensive to buy (shipping cost) an american cycles.
A Lot of it came from holiday travels.


_I just proud to be the most nutty about vintage parts._


----------



## supper15fiets (Jul 27, 2011)

hee hee,
didt the fbi party last year with my rollfast 1936, i was the only one ,only my friend with his 1950 firestone monark (origieel) was beside me....
are you coming with a complete crew?


----------

